# usb mouse not recognized

## dermartn

Hi,

I just bought a usb mouse: Microsoft Wireless Mobile Mouse 1000.

It is wireless, but has it's own usb-dongle, so it is like a wired mouse for the system. It works fine on Windows and Mac. But it is not working on my Gentoo system (kernel 3.10.7, KDE).

My other usb mouse works well, and there are no other usb problems on my system. The usb dongle (Microsoft Nano Transceiver is found by lsusb).

Any ideas get it working?

Thanks

-dermartn

----------

## NeddySeagoon

dermartn,

You will have a missing kernel option. 

We need the vendor and device IDs from lsusb to tell which modue

----------

## dermartn

Hi,

there some lsusb output:

```

lsusb

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 045e:07b2 Microsoft Corp.
```

```

lsusb -s 002:004 -v                                                                     

                                                                                                   

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 045e:07b2 Microsoft Corp.                                                   

Device Descriptor:                                                                                 

  bLength                18                                                                        

  bDescriptorType         1                                                                        

  bcdUSB               2.00                                                                        

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)                                           

  bDeviceSubClass         0                                                                        

  bDeviceProtocol         0                                                                        

  bMaxPacketSize0        64                                                                        

  idVendor           0x045e Microsoft Corp.

  idProduct          0x07b2 

  bcdDevice            7.04

  iManufacturer           1 Microsoft

  iProduct                2 Microsoft� Nano Transceiver v1.0

  iSerial                 0 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           84

    bNumInterfaces          3

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xa0

      (Bus Powered)

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower              100mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         3 Human Interface Device

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Boot Interface Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 Keyboard

      iInterface              0 

        HID Device Descriptor:

          bLength                 9

          bDescriptorType        33

          bcdHID               1.11

          bCountryCode            0 Not supported

          bNumDescriptors         1

          bDescriptorType        34 Report

          wDescriptorLength      57

         Report Descriptors: 

           ** UNAVAILABLE **

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0008  1x 8 bytes

        bInterval               4

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         3 Human Interface Device

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Boot Interface Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol      2 Mouse

      iInterface              0 

        HID Device Descriptor:

          bLength                 9

          bDescriptorType        33

          bcdHID               1.11

          bCountryCode            0 Not supported

          bNumDescriptors         1

          bDescriptorType        34 Report

          wDescriptorLength     223

         Report Descriptors: 

           ** UNAVAILABLE **

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x000a  1x 10 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        2

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         3 Human Interface Device

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 No Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 None

      iInterface              0 

        HID Device Descriptor:

          bLength                 9

          bDescriptorType        33

          bcdHID               1.11

          bCountryCode            0 Not supported

          bNumDescriptors         1

          bDescriptorType        34 Report

          wDescriptorLength     319

         Report Descriptors: 

           ** UNAVAILABLE **

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0020  1x 32 bytes

        bInterval               1

Device Status:     0x0000

  (Bus Powered)

```

Thanks for your ideas.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

dermartn,

As an educated guess

```
< > Microsoft non-fully HID-compliant devices  
```

 as grepping the kernel does not produce any useful hits for your device ID.

----------

## dermartn

Hi,

I already activated this in my kernel config, but without an working result...

By the way I have to check it again. I found it in the .config file, but did not see it in the menuconfig options. Perhaps there is something wrong here.

thanks a lot for your help.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

dermartn,

If its not in menuconfig then something it depends on is off.  

The help says

```
  x CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT:                                                            x  

  x                                                                                  x  

  x Support for Microsoft devices that are not fully compliant with HID standard.    x  

  x                                                                                  x  

  x Symbol: HID_MICROSOFT [=n]                                                       x  

  x Type  : tristate                                                                 x  

  x Prompt: Microsoft non-fully HID-compliant devices                                x  

  x   Location:                                                                      x  

  x     -> Device Drivers                                                            x  

  x       -> HID support                                                             x  

  x         -> HID bus support (HID [=y])                                            x  

  x           -> Special HID drivers                                                 x  

  x   Defined at drivers/hid/Kconfig:395                                             x  

  x   Depends on: INPUT [=y] && HID [=y] 
```

Anything where the Depends on: logic does not evaluate to true is hidden in menuconfig.

You must never edit the .config with a text editor.

Post your lspci output and put your .config on a pastebin site.

Post yo

----------

## dermartn

Hi,

INPUT and HID are activated, but I can not see "Microsoft non-fully HID-compliant devices" in menu.

I also deleted my .config file and checked the default/"naked" config. All three options (MICROSOFT, INPUT and HID) are activeted in .config, too. But also I can not see the entry in menu ;-(

lspci: http://pastebin.com/3yN2Yiu2

kernel .config: http://pastebin.com/PZwRhje5

Thanks for your help.

----------

